# Bland wine



## hardisky2 (Jun 25, 2014)

I was wondering can I just make a simple syrup and ferment it then later add flavor I was thinking of adding chocolate or vanilla and makeing it a sweet desert wine any thoughts or tips please let me know


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 26, 2014)

You could, but it would not ferment well. Yeast need more that sugar, they need nutrition to live. Thus, if it did ferment, you should ready yourself up for some gnarly off flavours. 

The closest thing to a good idea that you have mentioned would be fermenting honey with a good nutrient regimen ( mead) and then adding something into the secondary to give it some kind of flavour.


----------

